# cable repairs



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

I have to splice a cable together, do you guys just use the screw in splices or do you weld it back together or a combination of the two. I have been fortunate and haven't needed to do this until now.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I use the screw in splices...

The cable is a spring and welding it will make it soft...


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Screw in splices with a weld to secure it in place. Same with male and female ends. 

If its Magnum double wound cable it has to be welded.


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

Ridgid cables I was worried about the welds breaking so I figured the screw in splices would tighten against the cable.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

incarnatopnh said:


> Ridgid cables I was worried about the welds breaking so I figured the screw in splices would tighten against the cable.


That it does, use some loctite on it...

I'd ditch the OEM Ridgid cables though...


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

How are the cables from draincablesdirect.com? The price seems good.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

incarnatopnh said:


> How are the cables from draincablesdirect.com? The price seems good.


Excellent :thumbup:


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks redwood. I know I can trust your recommendations!


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

incarnatopnh said:


> Thanks redwood. I know I can trust your recommendations!


Goid call... anyone that talks about how good they are as often as RW does, MUST be able to back it up...
:jester:

Even if most of his work is done from a comfy armchair anymore...
:laughing:

J/K pinky!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

U666A said:


> Goid call... anyone that talks about how good they are as often as RW does, MUST be able to back it up...
> :jester:
> 
> Even if most of his work is done from a comfy armchair anymore...
> ...


Yea that 5 gallon armchair is comfy...:laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Yea that 5 gallon armchair is comfy...:laughing:


To show due consideration for Mother Earth and her resources, I really think you should convert to a 1.6 gallon armchair. :laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> To show due consideration for Mother Earth and her resources, I really think you should convert to a 1.6 gallon armchair. :laughing:


Oh Geez...
I'm 55 I can't do those deep knee bends anymore....:laughing:


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

I weld up my ends and dip them in water when done.


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm just doing a temporary repair. Ordered new cable today on redwood's recommendation.


----------

